# My first ever yiff story! =D



## Oryxe (Jan 7, 2009)

You heard it right, my first ever yiff story 

Two astronauts struggle to fight off boredom on a long, interstellar space cruise... 


M/M yiffing, if you don't like that thing don't click Here: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1868227/


Con. criticism requested!


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey, buddy! Seems like your profile says you're 17. Uh-oh!


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, I screwed up setting my age right. I wonder if I could fax a copy of my birth certificate to Dragoneer or something... >_>


----------

